# Yesterday at the bank



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend who has lived here for 15 years and has an Egyptian husband was asked at the bank if she had residency visa and a copy of her passport when she went to withdraw money.. the same bank she has used for 15 years...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BTW that happens in the UK on a daily basis


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> BTW that happens in the UK on a daily basis


In which bank ?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> In which bank ?


any bank, take your pick. They are obliged by law to have each and every customer fully IDed; if you opened an account say 17 years ago, there's a strong possibility that the bank does not hold full ID details -because back in the day things were not so strict- and when you next visit and deal with someone in the branch (e.g. to set up a new account) they may ask you for it even though you've had an account with them for a long time. This is specially true for foreign passport holders and if the bank detects your papers are not legit they have a legal obligation to call the police. At least they did until 2009.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

whether that is the reasoning behind them asking for ID here in Egypt is another matter, perhaps they are just being silly and Maiden's friend is a regular customer whom they know and see frequently


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> any bank, take your pick. They are obliged by law to have each and every customer fully IDed; if you opened an account say 17 years ago, there's a strong possibility that the bank does not hold full ID details -because back in the day things were not so strict- and when you next visit and deal with someone in the branch (e.g. to set up a new account) they may ask you for it even though you've had an account with them for a long time. This is specially true for foreign passport holders and if the bank detects your papers are not legit they have a legal obligation to call the police. At least they did until 2009.


Well i have never been asked by my bank which is Barclays...a friend has just transfered to Halifax from Barclays and she didn't...also i have been several times to my bank to speak with personal banker also opened a new joint account with my son and never had to show passport or any other form of identification...only time i was questioned by the bank was when i was looking for advice about what to do with an amount of money i was due but only thing they wanted to know was were the money was coming from...but didn't ask for proof.
But a whole different ball game if you are a foreign passport holder.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

With all the fraud I should hope the bank asks for ID every time. 
CIB does.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I bank with the NSGB

the branch in 6th october has close ties with my company.

But even so the rules are if you go to take money out from across the counter you need to show your passport with a valid visa.
If you don't have it (I had mine stolen last year) you can take money once from across the counter (and a limited amount. They will not allow you to do it again.

Even if i avoid the queue and go straight to the relationship manager who knows me - my work - my job descripion - everything he still asks for my passport and to verify my sifnature twice!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Well i have never been asked by my bank which is Barclays...a friend has just transfered to Halifax from Barclays and she didn't...also i have been several times to my bank to speak with personal banker also opened a new joint account with my son and never had to show passport or any other form of identification...only time i was questioned by the bank was when i was looking for advice about what to do with an amount of money i was due but only thing they wanted to know was were the money was coming from...but didn't ask for proof.
> But a whole different ball game if you are a foreign passport holder.


are you saying a friend opened an account with Halifax without showing any ID? 

the fact they don't ask everyone for ID each time you deal with the bank does not mean that they haven't done so at some point in the past: if they already have you fully IDed, they don't need to, but if you are a new customer there is no chance you can open an account without ID. 

BTW I'm only saying what I know, I used to work in a bank in London prior to moving to Cairo in 2009.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> whether that is the reasoning behind them asking for ID here in Egypt is another matter, perhaps they are just being silly and Maiden's friend is a regular customer whom they know and see frequently




that is exactly right... there is something behind it, they see her every week, she is disabled and uses a mobility scooter so there is no mixing her up with someone else. Why are they asking her for id, and to check she has a residency visa?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> that is exactly right... there is something behind it, they see her every week, she is disabled and uses a mobility scooter so there is no mixing her up with someone else. Why are they asking her for id, and to check she has a residency visa?


A mobility scooter with Egyptian roads and pavements!!??
That's one brave lady!!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> that is exactly right... there is something behind it, they see her every week, she is disabled and uses a mobility scooter so there is no mixing her up with someone else. Why are they asking her for id, and to check she has a residency visa?


Because they can?  

Maybe she was unlucky to deal with someone trying to prove something, just being awkward, or maybe the bank employees are being forced to apply different rules now. Did she not ask them why?


----------

